# Aidan this one's for you.. THE GRILLIN' THREAD



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OK man so if we kept talking about grilling, first, i'd get hungry, and second, I'd be guilty of derailing the thread topic. But since I am a lover of anything grilled, I had to start this thread...

Anything related to grilling goes. Recipes, stories, pictures, product info, anything. Just keep it clean guys so it can stay in the public!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice, uhm lets see. I could say so much.

Charcoal ftw. Gas, meh. Its easy and effective, but it feels so wrong. I grill usually at least once a week, and everytime I'm done if there is still charcoal still burning, I always wanna keep cooking lol.

Steaks, brawts, burgers, chicken, fish, veggies, potatoes, I grill it all.

Heat, rain, snow, wind, w/e. It can't stop me.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Nice, uhm lets see. I could say so much.
> 
> Charcoal ftw. Gas, meh. Its easy and effective, but it feels so wrong. I grill usually at least once a week, and everytime I'm done if there is still charcoal still burning, I always wanna keep cooking lol.
> 
> ...


Im with you... My fave is blackened mahi.... but the other night i got home, thinking "i want some soup cuz its cold" and jaime had the grill goin in the back with some big fat rubbed steaks waiting to be devoured... mmmmm

Man do you know anywhere that sells "Grill Buddies"? theyre sheets of foil with slits in em all the way down so you can grill veggies and fish directly on them, and not have to use a pan or spray


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure about the sheets of foil like that but I have these like metal trays that are criss crossed so they are open but nothing can fall through. Thats what I normally use for anything from veggies to small little chicken wings.

I think I got them just at walmart or possibly Lowes.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ohh you know what i forgot?? kabobs... we make bomb kabobs.. pork, chicken, and steak and theyre a hit every time... little bit of something for all tastes!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea kabobs are cool. I really need to make my own. I find some good deals on them in the supermarket. The veggies will be awesome but the meat is always kinda dry. Kinda quit buying those and haven't done any kabobs since.

Man I've even made a cake out while camping on the grill. It was like a pound/fruit cake and it came out awesome.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Yea kabobs are cool. I really need to make my own. I find some good deals on them in the supermarket. The veggies will be awesome but the meat is always kinda dry. Kinda quit buying those and haven't done any kabobs since.
> 
> Man I've even made a cake out while camping on the grill. It was like a pound/fruit cake and it came out awesome.


Dude this is what we do for kabobs... It's normally for a big gathering.. And leftovers taste great later on, so we buy big portions at sams club..

chicken- just marinade in italian dressing, i add red pepper and garlic

pork- we buy the tenderloin.. Last time we bough the pre marinaded kind it was smoked apple bacon... All I did was add some fresh pepper...

and the steak- we buy sirloin, and i marinade for at least a couple hours with worcesistershire, soy sauce, red pepper, garlic, onion powder, tabasco, black pepper and paprika... sounds spicy but it depends on how much you use of everything..

Grilled cake??? Wow.. that is creative!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

That sounds really good man.

And yea the cake was awesome. I mean it was done in a covered pan of coarse, but I dont know.. something about it sitting on a hot bed of coals next to a fire made it just so good. or, maybe it was the alcohol lol. either way, deff a good time.

I'm not one to always be prepared so I use a lot of dry rubs instead of marinating and letting my meat sit in the fridge for a day or so.

I've come across some chili powder/cinnamon rub before that was absolutely amazing on chicken.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> That sounds really good man.
> 
> And yea the cake was awesome. I mean it was done in a covered pan of coarse, but I dont know.. something about it sitting on a hot bed of coals next to a fire made it just so good. or, maybe it was the alcohol lol. either way, deff a good time.
> 
> ...


cinnamon on chicken IS amazing...

and i dry rub everything, but the last couple of times ive made kabobs ive done it the long way just because it was well planned out. but normally eveything is last minute.. heck, having these dogs makes a lot of things last minute


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

corn on the cob is amazing off the grill. just open the corn husks up and put some butter in there, oh it comes out so good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sweet corn ftw!!!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Does the George Foreman Grill count?? haha we use that a lot at my place!


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

now this is what im talking about..... does BBQing count ......slow and low...

pulled pork bbq









beer can chicken









baby back ribs









smoked turkey








pork butts for pulled bbq


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

are those your own pics?

if so, when can I come over


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

yes all mine im trying to find more i lost about 2gs of pics of just bbq and grillin i deleted by mistake ....come on over the wife says i always make to much :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> yes all mine im trying to find more i lost about 2gs of pics of just bbq and grillin i deleted by mistake ....come on over the wife says* i always make to much* :cheers::cheers:


lol aint that the truth


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey too much is sometimes not enough


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

d**n raybeez those ribs look good. I love some ribs...I gotta sneak over and take a slab


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been meaning to get a smoker. Throw a roast or few slabs of ribs in a smoker and you've got your taste buds having an orgasm in your mouth


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

last weekend....trying to get the grillin on before its too cold


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

thats what u have to love about florida. its never too cold to do anything. 
for thanksgiving we did:
smoaked turkey 
Smoaked Snapper-now one of my fav's and im not really a fish person- excpet sushi
and i wanted to put the mac and cheese in to stay warm but everyone else was chicken


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> last weekend....trying to get the grillin on before its too cold


Another Weber guy! YESSSS!!!!!

But shame on you for thinking that it can get too cold to grill LOL


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

turkey from this year 22lb brined with fresh - sage ,Oregano,Rosemary,Thyme,garlic,ginger- peppercorn, lemons ,clementine ,salt ,sugar, bay leaves . . for about 20 hours in brine than rub down with olive oil and some more herbs and stuff with herbs vidalia onion lemons apples clementines...smoked with hickory for about 10 hours


























baby back & spare ribs










this is not everything










pulled pork









HOT bbq sauce









sweet bbq sauce









i can do this all day long!!!!!:cheers: :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> turkey from this year 22lb brined with fresh - sage ,Oregano,Rosemary,Thyme,garlic,ginger- peppercorn, lemons ,clementine ,salt ,sugar, bay leaves . . for about 20 hours in brine than rub down with olive oil and some more herbs and stuff with herbs vidalia onion lemons apples clementines...smoked with hickory for about 10 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say homie its only about 800 miles from GA to OK lol.............


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Raybeez I would drive from MD for that spread brother


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

COME ON! im always down to fire up the smoker, grill, deep fryer ..im down for any kind of cooking .


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

Raybeez- I have that exact same smoker works like a champ. i have had mine for 5 or 6 years and it still kicks butt.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> now this is what im talking about..... does BBQing count ......slow and low...
> 
> pulled pork bbq
> 
> ...


OMG that BBQ with the coleslaw looks so good.I don't think anybody can do BBQ better then southerns!
Exactly how far away from NC are you?????


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

a hungry person should never look at this thread ... I drooled grrrrrrr ....
Well we're moving to GA in the spring * cough cough * loll


I say GP gathering at Raybeez


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I second that.

Grilled some steaks that came out super good last night, along with some red potatoes and corn on the cob. Dinner was delicious.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> OMG that BBQ with the coleslaw looks so good.I don't think anybody can do BBQ better then southerns!
> Exactly how far away from NC are you?????


 nobody does it better than the south

the braggs are the half way point when i drive home to VA Beach from fort stewart so about four hours



DueceAddicTed said:


> a hungry person should never look at this thread ... I drooled grrrrrrr ....
> Well we're moving to GA in the spring * cough cough * loll
> 
> I say GP gathering at Raybeez


hahaha i cant stop looking at it i have bbq on the mind all the time

and im so down with a GP dirty south bbq gathering :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been making my own rub for the first time for the past couple nights.

Its consisting of:

An already made BBQ rub
Salt
Pepper
Garlic and Onion
Cinnamon
Brown Sugar
Paparika
Larrys Seasoning Salt

I've used it on chicken and steak so far and with it being pretty simple its tasting pretty darn good. A strong sweet cinnamon flavor mixed with the classic bbq and a bit of spice from the paparika


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok this thread is makin me wanna char some flesh!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The absolute best grilling comes from a boar hog your own dogs caught!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ya'lll be gettin it in with the cooking..DANNNNG o to the z I didn't know you had all that stuff...My buddy owns a resturant and has a smoker..we make ribs....Gopitbull.com party @staffs...hes gonna be the cook. I"ll bring the alcohol


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

chorizo tacos ... cook the chorizo on the grill than slice and put on soft corn tortillas (i warm them on the grill ) top it with chopped fresh cilantro ,onion ,radish and some caso fresco cheese than squeeze some lime on it and call it a day.....

you can hit it with some pico de gallo and corn like i did on this one :cheers:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

i hate u right now


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> i hate u right now


is this better

How you like me now :clap:










Or maybe now :roll:

chili not for the kids..........................chili for the kids (my five year old daughter made it she was so amped )...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

so when we organize a gopitbull get togather here in the south, your gonna be our appointed cook?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> chorizo tacos ... cook the chorizo on the grill than slice and put on soft corn tortillas (i warm them on the grill ) top it with chopped fresh cilantro ,onion ,radish and some caso fresco cheese than squeeze some lime on it and call it a day.....
> 
> you can hit it with some pico de gallo and corn like i did on this one :cheers:


ayyy huey!!!!!!

Chorizo tacos are bomb!

You ever had Chilaquiles?? It's basically fried tortillas, add in some egg and onion, some home made tomatillo salsa, served with a touch of sour cream and some queso fresco too.. MMMM

Don't get me started on Mexican food yall, you're messin with tha wrong ******


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm just a fan of some fresh tortillas, some good pre marinated meat from the super mercado, cilantro, some green sauce and a grill.

Tortas are a fav to. Gotta love Dallas for having a small hispanic grocery store selling amazing food out of an extremely dirty looking kitchen, but having it come out like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man tortas... You got MY mouth waterin cuzz.... I want a torta with Carne al pastor, some lettuce, tomato, a bit of crema mexicana and some avacodo slices... AJUACATE FTW

LOL


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Here where I am in Nm, they sell all the tortas with a fat slice of ham on em. It's actually pretty good. Carne asada, guac, lettuce, diced tomatoes and a fat slice of ham.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Here where I am in Nm, they sell all the tortas with a fat slice of ham on em. It's actually pretty good. Carne asada, guac, lettuce, diced tomatoes and a fat slice of ham.


My favorite is my moms green Enchiladas... You get some fresh corn tortillas... Fry em in a bit of oil, then set them aside. You stew some peeled tomatillo, some salt, garlic and a tiny bit of onion all in a pot then you throw it in a blender when it all blends together. Put it back in the oil pan and dip your toritillas in it, fill them with shredded chicken, roll em up and put em in a pan. Once you got your full pan pour the rest of the salsa on top, add some sour cream and some queso fresco, cover em up and bake em for 20 minutes on 375.... _*BAM!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

raybeez, im in sc, i'll be there this wkend, mmmmmkay. beer can chicken plz. thx.


----------

